# FreeBSD inetd issue



## hawkcra7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, I am having issues with SAMBA SWAT service running under inetd.  It works for a minute then I get a "page not found".  After investigating the problem I noticed under the messages log:


```
server inetd[xyz]: swat from w.x.y.z exceeded counts/min (limit 60/min)
```

Is this normal?  Can it be fixed by removing the limit (if so how is this done) or is there a better solution.

Thanks.


----------



## hawkcra7 (Jan 24, 2012)

A couple more details.

After messing around I get an additional entry in my log.

```
inetd[xyz]: swat/tcp server failing (looping), sevice terminated.
```

I tried a fresh install under VMWare with Samba and same results.

The really weird thing is, the error definitely seems to happen more when using IE or Firefox vs Chrome.  The workstation I am accessing FreeBSD SWAT web services from is Win7.

Edit:
It seems that this issue happens when swat is hosted under linux using xinetd as well.  I am wondering if it is an implemenation issue without anyway of fixing it.  Can use SWAT under chrome most of the time so I'll manage.


----------

